# My first Dutch Tank............



## Abhishankar Adhikary (30 Nov 2017)

*Tank Specs:*
--------------------------------
*Tank size:*    24"(l) X 15.5"(b) X 15"(h)

*Background color:*   White

*Lightning:*
1 x 36 watt Osram PLL , 2 x 20 watt LED tube

*CO2:*
Pressurized CO2 (5-6 bps) (With Solonoid & Timers)

*Filter:*
Eheim 2215

*Substrate:*
ADA Amazonia , ADA Power sand

*Plants:*
--------

Ø Rotala Rotunddifolia Pink      

Ø Rotala Macrandra Butterfly “mini” 

Ø Ludwigia Arcuata

Ø Myriophyllum Mattogrossense

Ø Amenia Sp. Bonsai   

Ø Didiplis Diandra

Ø Alternanthera Reineckii Mini

Ø Ludwigia Ovalis

Ø Luswigia palustris

Ø Heternatera Zosterifolia

Ø Monte Carlo

Ø Lobelia Cardinalis

*Funa:*

-------

*Fish >*

Ø Otocinclus Affinis (2 )

Ø Galaxy Rosbora (15)

Ø Neon Tetra (13)


*Inv.>*

Red Sakura Shrimp(20+)

Yellow Shrimp(10+)

Assassin snail (6+)


Here it is.........:


----------



## Abhishankar Adhikary (30 Nov 2017)

Need your valuable suggestions to improve more ..........

(Photography is really poor)

Thanks


----------



## Tim Harrison (30 Nov 2017)

Wow, that is spectacular


----------



## Enano_1 (30 Nov 2017)

It is amazing dutch style aquascape!!!

But...I think that it needs a little trimming of montecarlo


----------



## Enano_1 (30 Nov 2017)

Can you put a Name and a Number over each type of plant??

It is for learning only


----------



## nicpapa (30 Nov 2017)

Why u are add
*Inv.>*

Red Sakura Shrimp(20+)

Yellow Shrimp(10+)

You will have a problem .... 

For the dutch its need plants that look diference color and morph, and streets..


----------



## Aqua360 (1 Dec 2017)

Stunning, superb job!


----------



## Kitalexander (2 Dec 2017)

Is the bushy plant Myriophyllum?


----------



## Abhishankar Adhikary (4 Dec 2017)

Yes......it is "Myriophyllum Mattogrossense"


----------



## Abhishankar Adhikary (4 Dec 2017)

Thanks everyone for your kind word......

I also expecting from Dutch Experts what are the area to make better Dutch Tank. 

Also this tank is "DISQUALIFIED" in AGA contest this year. According to them it's not Dutch......so still I am in confusion.

Thanks again


----------



## nicpapa (4 Dec 2017)

Abhishankar Adhikary said:


> Thanks everyone for your kind word......
> 
> I also expecting from Dutch Experts what are the area to make better Dutch Tank.
> 
> ...


Dutch tanks have rules.....


----------



## Costa (4 Dec 2017)

nicpapa said:


> Dutch tanks have rules.....



Well this one looks Dutch enough, no?


----------



## Abhishankar Adhikary (5 Dec 2017)

nicpapa said:


> Dutch tanks have rules.....



True nicpapa, I know.....and I try my best to follow the same ........that's why I want to know what's the issue !!


----------



## Edvet (5 Dec 2017)

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/crash-course-dutch-style-aquascaping.8713/

Never a large carpet, amongst other things


----------



## Abhishankar Adhikary (6 Dec 2017)

Thanks a lot Edvet....point noted for future....


----------



## Abhishankar Adhikary (13 Dec 2017)

nicpapa said:


> Why u are add
> *Inv.>*
> 
> Red Sakura Shrimp(20+)
> ...




I know Nicpapa.....right now only Red Sakura is there...Can't see any Yellow's......


----------



## Abhishankar Adhikary (13 Dec 2017)

Hello Dutch experts, 

Would you mind to tell me what should be the ideal light for Dutch tank !! Currently I am using 3 x 20 watt LED tube.

Like my tank size  24"(l) X 15.5"(b) X 15"(h) inches.


----------



## Edvet (13 Dec 2017)

It's not the light that makes a Dutch tank. We used T8's for decades, but T5's and LED's nowadays.
It's the planting scheme that makes a Dutch tank.


----------



## Abhishankar Adhikary (14 Dec 2017)

Yoop......right you are...... very well said Edvet.

Thanks a lot.


----------

